# Nokia PC Suite help needed



## treverow (Oct 28, 2004)

when i click the Infrared button inside Nokia PC Suite's Connection Manager i get this error:

"Media type is not supported. Check your system for media settings"

does anyone know what setting to change in order to get the problem resolved?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Moved you here, as this may get you more response 

What is the full version of your phone, and version of Windows?

Regards

eddie


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi Treverow

The Nokia PC Suite 6.0 is the only one that supports XP SP2 but it does not support all the phones yet. This may be your problem. Also, have you played with the Bluetooth settings to get them working correctly first? I have just had 48 hours of problems with the PC suite for a 6600, Bluetooth and XP, so may be able to help.

What measures have you taken so far?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

i have a 9300    and ive been having problems with bluetooth too. but i stopped using the nokia suite, and now im using the synchronization software that came with my bluetooth adapter.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

The Nokia PC Suite comes in different flavours, and they do not all work with XP SP2. For instance, my 6600 is supported ny Nokia PC Suite 1.0.1, yet this release does not support XP SP2 and Nokia do not know when they will be fixing this. As with Mobius, I have uninstalled the software and use the Bluetooth synch software. 

As an intersting aside, I loaded the XP Theme onto my 6600 and it slowed to a crawl. Now that is a realistic theme.


----------

